# Breaking the silence



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Are we Cowboy fans or what? :biggrin: 

Combine the failures of the Mavs with the intrigue of football season, and you get one dead board. :| 

Or is it bored? :lol:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

madden 2008


do we have to go over this every year!!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

There is nothing to talk about, simple as that 

BORING summer, team ...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> There is nothing to talk about, simple as that
> 
> BORING summer, team ...


I don't think I'm a fan right now; they need to show me something. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Over 200 women competed for a spot on the 2007-08 Mavs Dancer team on Saturday, August 11th as the Mavs hosted their annual auditions. Congratulations to the finalists as they get one step closer to joining the Dallas Mavericks Dancers!


Here is something to discuss :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Man, if they can play a little as well as being hot...

...we could be on to something!! :yay:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

/Yawn.

Just minding my own buisness, waiting for the Cowboys to get going full speed.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

oh...and theres *that* other stuff too...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> /Yawn.
> 
> Just minding my own buisness, waiting for the Cowboys to get going full speed.


10-6? 11-5?

What do ya think?


----------

